# need tickets!!!!



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

Right guys 

Im a super huge fan of Eminem!!! I know there's already a thread on him but i just wona know....

Does any one know when his going to be touring or if he even is? 

I am dying to see him and have been since i was bout 10! I had tickets for his last tour but it got cancelled!

Thanks Sian:wall:


----------

